# Favorite Place to Sit in Concert Halls?



## ElQ (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm always hyper-analyzing exactly where I want to sit at a concert. I think my favorite sound experience was sitting about 10 rows back in the orchestra at a hall with excellent acoustics (Meymandi Hall in Raleigh, North Carolina). Does anyone have any strong opinions about the best place to sit for an orchestral concert? Does it vary depending on the acoustics of the hall and the works being performed? For example, I've recently heard two violin concertos from pretty far away in the balcony, and the violin simply wasn't loud enough. But for symphonies, being too close seems to be a bit of a problem, too. 

Basically, I'm interested in what opinions there are about the place to be during a concert.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

For an orchestral performance,...orchestra level (3) as centered as possible and at least twelve rows back.

For piano concerti,...orchestra level (3), second or third row and just far enough off to the left so I can see the fingers at work.

Recitals,...same thing.

Opera,...anywhere in the house...actually, that's when I get a good box.


----------

